# Difficultés revente 7 Plus



## adrien1987 (17 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour la 1ere fois j'ai un mal fou à revendre mon iPhone.

Il s'agit d'un 7 Plus NDJ 128Go. Les accessoires sont neufs et emballés (j'ai un casque JBL et j'utilisais toujours mon chargeur d'iPad ou celui de l'iPhone de ma femme). 

Sur iOccasion pas un message, sur Leboncoin que des arnaques, des plans foireux, aucun message sérieux, et ceci depuis 15 jours. 

Je l'ai mis à 680€ dans le but d'en tirer 650 (acheté 1000€ il y a 12 mois). J'avoue que déjà comme ça ca me fait drôle de me prendre une aussi grosse décote avec un iPhone.

Il est vendu avec sa facture, sa boite, une coque en cuir de chez Apple, un verre trempé. Son seul défaut est un choc de 1mm dans un angle, à peine visible avec la coque (mais ce n'est pas le problème de mon annonce car je ne l'ai pas spécifié). 

Qu'est ce qui déconne ? 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1320241786.htm


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2017)

Et sur la baie avec un prix de départ bas et un prix de réserve?


----------



## adrien1987 (17 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et sur la baie avec un prix de départ bas et un prix de réserve?


Je suis un peu contre ebay : prendre des frais sur paypal, puis sur l'objet quand il est vendu, ils se gavent bien ... 
Même si j'avoue que ça part plutôt mieux qu'ailleurs.


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2017)

adrien1987 a dit:


> Pour la 1ere fois j'ai un mal fou à revendre mon iPhone


J'ai exactement le même problème...
https://www.leboncoin.fr/telephonie/1302217622.htm?ca=1_s
En ligne le 13 septembre, j'étais le moins cher du département. 150 vues, 2 contacts: un curieux et un illettré qui m'en proposait 570€...

Je ne m'en étais pas vraiment soucié mais j'ai acheté un iPhone SE récemment, donc mon 7 Plus dort maintenant dans sa boîte...
Je me pose donc la question soit de:
_ Le brader, et comme toi je trouve la décote et le faible intérêt un peu surprenant
_Cote mac2sell à ce moment à 770€ (et je viens de faire une simulation à l'instant: iPhone 7 Plus 128Go donné à 790€, la cote aurait même légèrement monté).
Pour rappel, j'avais vendu mon iPhone 6 Plus 430€ au bout de 23 mois (acheté 919€ vs 1019€ pour le 7 Plus). Avec une règle de 3, ça donnerait le 7 Plus à 743€ (pour 13 mois).
Neuf, il est à 889€, avec 20% de décote pour "compenser", cela ferait 711€_
_ Reprendre mon 7 Plus, il me reste 2j pour me faire rembourser mon SE
_C'est un peu con car j'ai justement abandonné la phablette au profit d'un split entre iPad Mini 4 (que j'adore réellement) et iPhone SE pour son usage à une seule main (quand je suis en "mobilité")._
_ Offrir ce 7 Plus à mon filleul
_Ça fait un très très beau cadeau de Noël pour un ado mais si c'est pour le brader à 500€, comme j'ai un budget de 350/400€, foutu pour foutu à 100€ près..._
_ Attendre début novembre et profiter de la sortie de l'iPhone X
_Mais je ne sais pas si ce marché de report aura lieu. D'une part de nombreux acheteurs veulent vraiment cet iPhone X, même s'ils doivent bouffer des pâtes pendant 1 an, d'autre part si ceux qui renouvellent chaque année leur iPhone mettent à leur tour leur iPhone 7 Plus en vente à ce moment, on va se retrouver avec un marché de seconde main très chargé (plus que maintenant), pas sûr que les acheteurs soient opportunistes au point d'attendre novembre en espérant une baisse du prix moyen? _



Jura39 a dit:


> Et sur la baie avec un prix de départ bas et un prix de réserve?


Je ne savais même pas que ce site fonctionnait encore en version française...
N'y a-t-il pas d'arnaque du genre fausse plainte à Paypal en disant que l'appareil n'est jamais arrivé (pour avoir l'appareil et le remboursement via Paypal!)?


----------



## roquebrune (17 Octobre 2017)

Je revends le 6s plus 128gb de ma femme en état comme neuf (450€) et je trouve aussi q'il est plus dur a vendre   que des modèles que je revends presque chaque année


----------



## Tonyfrds (17 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

J’aimerai savoir si un topic ou un sujet permet de poster des annonces pour la revente d’iPhone sur nos forums ?!? 

Je vends mon iPhone 7 Plus et j’aimerai élargir la visibilité de mon annonce [emoji16]

Merci à vous !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2017)

Tonyfrds a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’aimerai savoir si un topic ou un sujet permet de poster des annonces pour la revente d’iPhone sur nos forums ?!?
> 
> ...



Regarde par ici


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je revends le 6s plus 128gb de ma femme en état comme neuf (450€) et je trouve aussi q'il est plus dur a vendre   que des modèles que je revends presque chaque année


Ça confirme que cette année c’est compliqué, sans qu’on ait pu l’expliquer...
Car clairement à 450€, la cible n’hésite pas avec l’iPhone X qui coûte 2,5x ce budget...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2017)

J'ai vendu mon iPhone 6 16 go 500 € 

Il avait 3 Ans


----------



## roquebrune (17 Octobre 2017)

cette année ? 
t'imagines un 6s plus 128gb sans une seule rayure (ma femme est maniaque) pour 450   ... j'ai des propositions a 300,  250 c'est dingue !


----------



## adrien1987 (17 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai vendu mon iPhone 6 16 go 500 €
> 
> Il avait 3 Ans


Alors la tu es tombé sur un sacré pigeon  ! Bravo !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> cette année ?
> t'imagines un 6s plus 128gb sans une seule rayure (ma femme est maniaque) pour 450   ... j'ai des propositions a 300,  250 c'est dingue !


Oui cette année


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

tu veux pas vendre le mien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai vendu mon iPhone 6 16 go 500 €
> 
> Il avait 3 Ans



En neuf, on les trouve à 400€. Ton acheteur n'a pas fait une affaire.


----------



## adrien1987 (18 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> En neuf, on les trouve à 400€. Ton acheteur n'a pas fait une affaire.


Carrement. En 32Go, et ce n'est pas du reconditionné !

https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/tel.../iPhone_adgroup_iPhone/Apple&s_kwcid=AL!289!3


----------



## Tonyfrds (18 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Regarde par ici



Super, merci !


----------



## NestorK (18 Octobre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> cette année ?
> t'imagines un 6s plus 128gb sans une seule rayure (ma femme est maniaque) pour 450   ... j'ai des propositions a 300,  250 c'est dingue !



Une amie a réussi à revendre son 6S 64 go à 400, donc ton cas n'est pas désespéré.

Mais clairement, revendre son iPhone maintenant, entre la sortie toute récente du 8 et l'arrivée très prochaine du X, c'est pas choisir la facilité quand je vois le nombre d'annonce sur leboncoin concernant des iPhone.

Et plus il y a de propositions, plus on négocie, en guettant celui qui va baisser son prix en premier.

Enfin, Apple n'a jamais eu une gamme aussi large : entre l'iPhone 6 vendu par les grandes surfaces, un catalogue qui va du SE au X, en passant par le 6S, 7 et 8... Ca ne peut avoir que l'effet d'une décote sur le marché de l'occasion, surtout qu'on peut maintenant avoir un iPhone neuf pour moins de 400 euros (voire la promo SFR pour le SE). Plus besoin de se tourner forcément vers l'occasion... 

Dernière chose : avec un 6S à 450 euros sur l'exemple de roquebrune, on parle d'un téléphone de fin 2015, alors qu'on trouve des Galaxy S8 de mi 2017 pour 500 euros... En neuf et sous garantie. Samsung propose des prix élevés au lancement sur des téléphones très haut de gamme ; prix qui s’effondrent quelques mois à peine après la sortie. Android fait du mal...

Les beaux jours de la décote légère et sans trop de perte avec l'iPhone sont derrière nous...


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

oui c'est vrai


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Enfin, Apple n'a jamais eu une gamme aussi large : entre l'iPhone 6 vendu par les grandes surfaces, un catalogue qui va du SE au X, en passant par le 6S, 7 et 8... Ca ne peut avoir que l'effet d'une décote sur le marché de l'occasion


Oui et non: si le prix est ajusté en occasion, ça n'est pas la même cible. Un acheteur préfèrera peut-être acheter un 7 d'occase plutôt qu'un 6s neuf, préfèrera peut-être acheter un 6s ou un 7 avec 20 ou 30% de moins qu'en neuf plutôt que de subir lui-même une décote en N+1, quant au neuf les prix sont à peu près alignés alors qu'en occase on peut effectivement débusquer des bonnes affaires et négocier...
Après il est évident que si un acheteur veut vendre son iPhone avec peu de décote, il va se heurter aux prix du neuf revus à la baisse.



NestorK a dit:


> on peut maintenant avoir un iPhone neuf pour moins de 400 euros (voire la promo SFR pour le SE). Plus besoin de se tourner forcément vers l'occasion...


Celui que je viens d'acheter mais venant d'un 7 Plus, c'est clairement un produit totalement différent (hormis l'OS): certains cherchent un iPhone à tout prix (c'est le cas de le dire...) mais d'autres cherchent aussi un iPhone répondant à leurs besoins ou encore un iPhone capable d'encaisser les MàJ pour 3 ou 4 années (je ne parierais pas là-dessus avec la puce A9 et encore moins l'A8).



NestorK a dit:


> Dernière chose : avec un 6S à 450 euros sur l'exemple de roquebrune, on parle d'un téléphone de fin 2015, alors qu'on trouve des Galaxy S8 de mi 2017 pour 500 euros...


Avec une différence de taille: Android et pas iOS...
En parlant de 2015, il me semble que le S8 embarque encore Marshmallow, soit Android sorti en 2015... même s'il passe sur Nougat, il faudra encore beauuuucoup de temps avant de voir Oreo (soit l'OS 2017) dessus... Alors que ce vieil iPhone 6s a pu se mettre à jour sur iOS 11 (soit l'OS 2017) le 19 septembre!

Le dernier cri matériel est une chose (et pas sûr que beaucoup d'utilisateurs en ont besoin pour Facebook et Candycrush), mais le dernier OS en est une autre


----------



## NestorK (18 Octobre 2017)

Android, iOS, peu importe.

Aujourd'hui dans la tête des gens, on sait qu'on peut avoir du haut de gamme sans forcément passer par iOS. C'est tout un symbole et c'est quelque chose de relativement nouveau. On sait qu'il y a des clients qui switchent d'OS régulièrement ou qui ne sont pas captifs d'un écosystème ou... Qui veulent juste un téléphone hdg à pas cher sans se soucier du reste.

Au passage, Samsung a annoncé le passage de ses S8 à Oreo pour assez vite. Quant à mon iPhone 6, il est à jour, mais dans quel état ? C'est pas glorieux et je suis obligé de passer par un clavier tiers pour taper mes sms... Mais... C'est un autre débat.

C'est la même chose avec le SE : on peut avoir un iPhone à pas cher avec des specs assez valables d'ailleurs. Peu importe le modèle, ce qu'il fait de plus ou de moins qu'un autre, c'est un produit d'appel. Forcément, ça abaisse de facto les cotes en occasion.


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2017)

@NestorK 
Ton raisonnement se tient mais je ne le partage pas du tout.
Ni sur la perméabilité entre OS (ou alors c'est qu'à la base ils n'ont rien à faire sur iOS: je suis toujours perplexe quand je vois un utilisateur d'iPhone avec tous les services Google et un pécé pour couronner le tout), ni sur la notion coréenne du "assez vite" (on l'a vu par le passé), ni sur l'état d'un iPhone 6 à jour avec iOS11 (j'ai un iPad Mini 4 avec la même puce: ce n'est certes pas un foudre de guerre mais il est suffisamment réactif), ni sur ta vision du haut de gamme (j'en ai fait l'expérience en automobile sur des marques généralistes qui prétendaient faire du haut de gamme, je suis vite revenu à des marques premium établies), ni sur le nivellement de la gamme iPhone par le bas avec le SE (de nombreux utilisateurs - dont moi - le plébiscitent pour sa taille, pas pour son prix: je serais prêt à payer le double si Apple pouvait conserver un petit écran avec plus de raffinements technologiques).

En tout cas pour revenir au sujet, et l'élargir au prix du futur iPhone X, il convient de réfléchir à 2x à ses propres besoins en terme de smartphone et son coût pour une durée donnée.
J'attends d'ailleurs avec impatience la formule d'abonnement qu'Apple propose aux États-Unis: ce sera peut-être plus cher que l'achat-revente par ses propres moyens, mais c'est le prix de la simplicité et de la paix d'esprit.


----------



## NestorK (18 Octobre 2017)

Je pourrais te reprendre sur chaque point de détail que tu donnes sans aucun effort (la simple lecture d'un gros forum généraliste comme HFR est assez épatante sur le sujet). Sur mon iPhone, pourtant bichonné, réinstallé à vide pour l'occasion, il suffit d'une capture vidéo de mon écran pendant la rédaction d'un SMS pour se rendre compte que le passage au dernier OS ne m'a apporté que du moins bien et pour quelle nouvelle feature ? Je cherche encore. Mais ce n'est pas le lieu de ce débat.

En revanche, je n'ai à aucun moment parlé d'un nivellement de gamme par le bas en ce qui concerne l'iPhone (surtout avec l'arrivée du modèle X), j'ai en revanche bel et bien parlé de cote en occasion qui s'effondre, ce que chacun peut constater et expliquer : mauvais timing pour une vente, concurrence de plus en plus féroce d'Android sur le segment de l'iPhone, gamme des téléphones iOS la plus étendue de son histoire, etc. 

Bon courage à l'auteur pour la vente de son iPhone.


----------



## Tox (26 Octobre 2017)

@ibabar
Pour ce qui est de la notion très relative de haut de gamme, Apple comme Samsung sont en train de se faire couper l'herbe sous les pieds par des marques chinoises qui suscitaient il n'y a pas si longtemps des moqueries de la part des consommateurs occidentaux.

Comme dans l'automobile (pour reprendre ton analogie), les constructeurs sont maintenant prisonniers des marchés qu'ils ont artificiellement proposé aux consommateurs. Le premium est une notion toute relative qui prête à sourire quand on voit, par exemple, une Mercedes issue d'un mariage contre-nature (d'un point de vue placement produit) avec une Renault. Le résultat en quelques années de ces unions précaires : un marché automobile de l'occasion littéralement sinistré qui pousse de plus en plus le consommateur à louer son véhicule plutôt qu'à l'acquérir. Et celui qui veut encore acheter en monnaie sonnante et trébuchante son véhicule fera jouer à plein la concurrence du marché de l'occasion pour obtenir le véhicule souhaité à prix planché.

Cette longue diatribe pour dire qu'en lisant ce sujet et les difficultés de revente des terminaux mobiles Apple, il semble que l'apogée du marché de l'occasion pour les smartphones haut de gamme est derrière nous. Si c'est bien le cas, l'iPhone X est peut-être d'ores et déjà un dinosaure du rapport entre son prix de vente et la cote espérée d'ici un an.


----------



## ibabar (26 Octobre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> il semble que l'apogée du marché de l'occasion pour les smartphones haut de gamme est derrière nous


_Je partage ton analyse._
Cependant si le modèle se confirme, ça voudra dire que le modèle de changer son iPhone tous les ans a du plomb dans l'aile (à moins d'accepter de perdre beaucoup de plumes pour reprendre la métaphore animalière).

Hormis iOS, j'ai toujours défendu le modèle Apple qui ne bradait pas son flagship à 50% 6 mois après la sortie comme les Coréens, et dont les iPhone gardaient une certaine valeur marchande.
La conséquence est donc que soit il vaudrait mieux changer son iPhone tous les 2, et même plutôt 3, voire 4 ans et recycler l'ancien en le cédant à un proche (ce que beaucoup font), soit en le revendant à un prix plus faible mais non négligeable pour un mobile un peu daté (par exemple 200€ pour un iPhone 6 vs plus grand-chose pour un Galaxy S5 de même génération).
_J'ajouterais que je suis surpris mais que beaucoup de gens optent encore pour les forfaits aux prix éhontés des opérateurs-escroqueurs, tout en bénéficiant de subventions pour renouveler leur mobile._

Comme tu le dis, ça poussera à la location, comme pour le marché automobile. Étonnant d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'acteurs dans ce domaine, ni qu'Apple n'ait encore étendu son programme dispo uniquement aux US (iPhone upgrade program).
C'est la simplicité et surtout l'assurance de savoir combien ça nous coûte à priori (plutôt que d'avoir la surprise à posteriori): un iPhone X vaut $999 ou $49.91/mois (x24 mois, soit $1198)... on peut considérer que c'est moins cher de l'acheter comptant, mais on ne s'embête pas à la revente, et pas d'avance de trésorerie.
_Finalement, beaucoup s'insurgent de payer un iPhone X à 1159€, mais ne s'offusqueraient peut-être pas de débourser 60 ou 70€/ mois pour y avoir accès!?_

_Pour aller plus loin, on va surtout se trouver dans un arbitrage budgétaire car les produits se vendent de plus en plus par location et par abonnements, rien que pour l'écosystème Apple: entre iCloud (ou autre), les devices eux-mêmes, les apps (Adobe CC, Netflix, Apple Music...) et les forfaits (opérateur mobile, opérateur fixe), tout sera mensualisé mais on risque de se retrouver avec des sommes mensuelles (et donc perpétuelles) plus que rondelettes..._


----------



## tony du 08 (26 Octobre 2017)

Le problème qui va se poser à force que les gens achète à crédit tout et n'importe quoi, c'est qu'ils vont se retrouver surendetter parce que quand on pense déjà à tous les prélèvement obligatoire (impôts, assurance, eau, gaz, électricité....) que l'on a, j'imagine même pas la montée en flèche des dossiers de surendettement.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2017)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Le problème qui va se poser à force que les gens achète à crédit tout et n'importe quoi, c'est qu'ils vont se retrouver surendetter parce que quand on pense déjà à tous les prélèvement obligatoire (impôts, assurance, eau, gaz, électricité....) que l'on a, j'imagine même pas la montée en flèche des dossiers de surendettement.



Je ne pense pas que ce  soit le problème , les personnes achetes des forfaits  tres onéreux  pour avoir l'impression d'acheter moins coûteux le smartphone


----------



## ibabar (26 Octobre 2017)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Le problème qui va se poser à force que les gens achète à crédit tout et n'importe quoi, c'est qu'ils vont se retrouver surendetter


Je ne pense pas que les simplets qui contractent des crédits à tout va avec des taux à 20% aient attendu les iPhone à plus de 1000€ ou les iPhone par abonnement pour se mettre dans la merde...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que les simplets qui contractent des crédits à tout va avec des taux à 20% aient attendu les iPhone à plus de 1000€ ou les iPhone par abonnement pour se mettre dans la merde...



Bonsoir ,

C'est qui les " SIMPLETS "  ??????


----------



## Tox (26 Octobre 2017)

Effectivement, la vie à crédit semble toujours suspecte. Pourtant, en un peu plus de vingt ans, nous sommes passés d'un modèle de société dont la consommation passait surtout par l'acquisition de biens à un modèle toujours plus tourné vers la location de services. Les télécommunications ainsi que la consommation de médias en sont un parfait exemple. Et dans notre monde dématérialisé, ce n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter. Que l'iPhone finisse par n'être plus qu'un outils de consommation de services, cela n'aurait rien d'étonnant dans un avenir proche. Qu'Apple parvienne à louer toujours plus de services en distribuant des terminaux à des prix très élevés, c'est là que j'émettrais un doute. Google, de son côté, a déjà choisi.


----------



## tony du 08 (26 Octobre 2017)

Y'en a plus que tu crois fait moi confiance, si je te dis que des personnes contractent un crédit pour partir en vacances tu me crois ? sans parler aussi des cas sos et compagnie enfin c'est un autre débat.
Les gens aiment vivre au-dessus de leur moyens, c'est la nouvelle France faut avoir mieux que son voisin, on vit dans une société de "paraître".


----------



## ibabar (26 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est qui les " SIMPLETS "  ??????


@tony du 08 a bien résumé: je n'ai rien contre le crédit en soi, ni contre la location sous toutes ses formes... mais malheureusement beaucoup de con-sommateurs aujourd'hui se soucient d'avoir le produit sans se préoccuper du comment, ni des conséquences... contractant des crédits avec du déficit d'information (tous les organismes ne communiquent pas entre eux), voire avec des informations fallacieuses (juste pour "pouvoir accéder"), préférant parfois s'offrir un écran de 65" et nourrir ses mômes avec des basiques pâtes au gluten à 1€ le paquet, et dans l'impasse ils continuent encore à plonger plus profond en rachetant les crédits par d'autres crédits...
Dans le temps, on foutait ces gens en taule, aujourd'hui on continue à assister ces simplets (qu'il faudrait foutre immédiatement sous curatelle, c'est tout ce qu'ils méritent!) en leur faisant bénéficier de mesures de surendettement, d'accompagnement...etc.
Mais putain!!!! Il y a une règle de base: de ne pas dépenser ce qu'on a pas... les anciens disaient "ne pas péter plus haut que son cul"...
_J'espère que ce coup de gueule répond à ta question!? _


----------

